# Bird in Avon Lake, OH



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm waiting on a picture of this bird. Lady just caught it. Says it's in a cat cage. She thinks it's too small for the bird. I don't know how big a cat cage is? She says it's has a tuft on it's head, so although I don't know what breed it is, it doesn't sound like a homer. 
The band has only #63 on it, so it's not traceble. 
Contact me if you can help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This bird has been picked up by a local fancier. Case is closed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another great ending, thanks for sharing.


----------

